# Lemon Peeler Krate



## Luchotocado (Jul 13, 2015)

I am interested in buying it but I dont know enough about krates to know if this is an original or a remake, or if the parts are original or not. Can somebody tell me what the value on a bike like this would be?

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## djhavikk (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like its a 1968. Missing the correct sissy bar and seat needs to be re done obviously. The 1968 had no front fender just like this one.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks decent and definitely original.  Rear tire and sissy bar are wrong.  That's it.  As for a value. Lemons are at the lower end when it comes to krate bikes but still are cool.  I could see this bikes selling on eBay for $750-$950.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 14, 2015)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Looks decent and definitely original.  Rear tire and sissy bar are wrong.  That's it.  As for a value. Lemons are at the lower end when it comes to krate bikes but still are cool.  I could see this bikes selling on eBay for $750-$950.




I agree but local sale with cash stick as close as you can to $750


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 14, 2015)

Great, thanks for all of the replies. I actually think he has the right sissy bar for it. Does that mean just add 50ish dollars to your appraisals? Thanks again and I will let you guys know if I decide to pick it up.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 26, 2015)

All the chrome is toasted... It has the wrong rear tire and the seat is shot....  $500-600 in my book..


----------



## vastingray (Jul 26, 2015)

I agree I would t pay over $500 personally


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 27, 2015)

500 was actually the price but i passed on it since I wasnt too sure about many of the parts. Thanks for all of the replies. If anybody is interested, i have the sellers email


----------

